# HELP!!!



## ooplayboyoo (May 28, 2007)

Hi im new! you can prob tell - well my story is im not happy with my weight! i know this is more of a body building site but you guys seem to know your stuff! i dont want muscles i just want some advice on a good regime or dieting plan that will make me lose weight asap!

i recently started taking 'Maximum Liptropics' capsules which apparently will help me lose weight but only time will tell. so please anyone know of anything that will help please please please let me know! thank you


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

What exercise are you taking? how tall are you? how heavy are you? do you know your body fat %? What are you currently eating and when?

SD


----------



## ooplayboyoo (May 28, 2007)

im playing alot of basketball - about 50 sit-ups a night (planning on building that number up as i get used to them) im 5ft 9inches i weigh 12 stone (the fat is mostly around my stomache and a little on my thighs. dont know my body fat % (how would i find out?) i dont have regular meal times which i know is a problem but i do my best to eat helthy when i do get the chance to eat e.g. fruit, pasta, salads etc...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can build up to 5000 sit ups the fat around your stomach will still be there all sit ups do is build the Abs as they are a muscle sit ups do not spot reduce fat...

first thing is you need to eat at regular times little and often to keep your metabolism stimulated, if you are really wanting to lose fat then you need to know what you are eating so adjustments can be made...

what i suggest is for you to keep a weekly food log so you can see what you eat to maintain your weight then this can be adjusted...


----------



## Traxler (Mar 18, 2007)

The best exercise to burn fat is anything that increases your heart rate. This is unkown as cardio-vascular or CV exercise. Experts (one of which I am not) reccommend sustaining a heart rate of 220 minus your age per minute for at least 20-30mins a day (if you are 40 then 220-40=180bpm).

Get a cheapo heart rate monitor from boots. I find the best CV exercise in this order:

Swimming as it doesn't impact on any joints (although if you are concious about your figure this is not the best option).

Cycling or exercise bike.

Rowing machine

Jogging

Sex (or this at the top if avaliable to you )

Its hard going at first which means its worth doing. My job keeps me slim as i'm on my feet 9-10 hours a day so i'm lucky in that respect. I know alot of female friends who are unhappy with their weight or shape and go from diet to diet wondering why they never loose anything. Seriously the only way is to exercise and increase your heart rate.

When you do exercise though take it easy for the first 10 minutes as this is when you start burning off lactic acid which gives you that uncomfortable feeling :deadhorse . Usually after 10mins your core system will take over and you can get into a groove. Treat yourself like a classic sports car, let your oil and engine warm up then you can start speeding up!


----------



## ooplayboyoo (May 28, 2007)

thank you this is all useful!

does anyone know if 'Maximum Liptropics' capsules are any good? is there any real point in me taking them? if you want to know what is in them and what they do you can get a full description off ebay. here i the link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MEGA-STRONG-T3-T5-FAT-BURNER-DIET-SLIMMING-PILL-TABLETS_W0QQitemZ270122499911QQihZ017QQcategoryZ31820QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Traxler the best way to lose FAT is to do cardio at 65% - 75% of the max heart rate not your max heart rate, above the 65-75% mark your body uses Glycogen(Carbs or muscle turned into simple sugars) for fuel yes you will burn more calories but not more fat......


----------



## ooplayboyoo (May 28, 2007)

update! the tablets i was talking about do work! i've been on them for a week and a half and have lost half a stone in that time!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

There is NO reason why the ingredients of that tablet would make you lose a frankly phenominal 7 pounds in one week.

SD


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I am doing my cardio 1st thing is the morning and evening before I WO. I have only just realised I was working too HARD! I was getting my heart rate up to 130-140! It should have been around 110-120!

I am sure I have been burning my muscle's up and not directly hitting the fat... so I'm reducing to the correct HR! My whole body feels tighter and more toned apart from my abs! lol.. they are a real pain... but this is a challange to me that I wont give in to! Thats coming off! 

Here's a chart... I find this easier than working it out with %


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Traxler said:


> Experts (one of which I am not) reccommend sustaining a heart rate of 220 minus your age per minute for at least 20-30mins a day (if you are 40 then 220-40=180bpm).
> 
> up!


Traxler... for a 40 year old it would be between 105 - 120


----------



## ooplayboyoo (May 28, 2007)

SportDr - there must be something in the tablets thats making me lose weight as i have not altered my diet or excersise and up until i started taking them i have not been able to shift the fat, i dont really know much about what does what with the tablets but if im going to lose half a stone every week and a half im not about to start complaining lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bulk why are you doing cardio before you work out??


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Bulk why are you doing cardio before you work out??


I do (45 mins in the morning) 20 mins Cardio before to warm up and to stimulate the fat burning process.. and move straight onto the weights after.

I have upped the Cardio more as I want to shed more calories... even if it does reduce the amount of muscle I could build. I am more interested in shedding fat.. I can reduce the cardio again when I'm happy with my fat % and gain more lean muscle later. I am fairly happy with my results! I have grown anothe 1/4" on my arms and toning up ok! but now I've fooked my foot I cant do any cardio...so not too happy about that.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ooplayboyoo said:


> SportDr - there must be something in the tablets thats making me lose weight as i have not altered my diet or excersise and up until i started taking them i have not been able to shift the fat, i dont really know much about what does what with the tablets but if im going to lose half a stone every week and a half im not about to start complaining lol


Half a stone = 7 pounds

1 pound of fat = 3500 cals

7x3500 = 24,500 calories

So if you would have us believe you have lost 7 pounds of fat, then that means your body was at a deficit of 3500 calories per day! or 24,500 cals per week.

Sorry mate, you have lost water plain and simple, the caffiene in the tablets is a diuretic, that means very basically, that you pee more, maybe not more often but a higher volume when you do, there are also thermogenics in there, so you sweat more, again more water loss.

Keep it up and you will be chronically dehydrated.

SD


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bulk i would warm up by stretching then hit the cardio after your workout this way you will have used all the carbs for training and you will have very little left to do cardio so your body will use Fat for energy more efficiently...


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Bulk i would warm up by stretching then hit the cardio after your workout this way you will have used all the carbs for training and you will have very little left to do cardio so your body will use Fat for energy more efficiently...


That makes good sence... soon as my injury is ok... I'll do this! Cheers for the tip


----------



## ooplayboyoo (May 28, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Half a stone = 7 pounds
> 
> 1 pound of fat = 3500 cals
> 
> ...


i havn't got a clue about this water stuff and fat % things but my 'urination' is the same and alls i really know is the scales have gone down half a stone which is better than just looking at them week after week either staying the same or going up so at the moment im just happy its going down for a change so im just going to bask in the happyness and have faith its doing what it says it should be.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

agree with the cardio before weights enquiry!, it not a god idea,do functional warmup only the n quality session-followed by c.v if reqd-gym sessions will be better i guarentee ive tried both ways-even better do on seperate days


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Bulk i would warm up by stretching then hit the cardio after your workout this way you will have used all the carbs for training and you will have very little left to do cardio so your body will use Fat for energy more efficiently...


Should you do a jog/bike etc for a few mins before stretching because i believe its bad to stretch a cold muscles?

I'm going to start doing cardio after weights now


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Pscarb, I'm quite new to this site and find all you'r posts very helpful and insightful, thanks mate! What's your opinion on doing cardio after a weights session. I'm not a great fan of the idea. I believe in working out hard and intense, and dont see how you would have the energy to do cardio after a good session! I'd have to be looking at my training if I had the energy left! Plus surley you would be in a catabolic state! Keep in mind that most of the pros are in and out in 30mins to an hour!


----------

